# Sammlung von Regex?



## jago (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Gibt es irgendwo eine Sammlung gaengiger Regex Strings. Wie z.B. alle alphanumerischen Zeichen und Leerzeichen, nur Zahlen und Leerzeichen, etc.?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Mai 2008)

Du hast dich wohl auch tot gesucht, was?  :roll: 
http://regexlib.com/


----------



## thE_29 (6. Mai 2008)

In der Java API? Bei der Klasse Pattern


----------



## kama (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wie wäre es damit:

http://www.regular-expressions.info/

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## M.L. (7. Mai 2008)

Der Regex Tester sollte noch erwähnt werden: http://www.regex-tester.de/


----------

